# Duck Calls ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bill gave me an awsome pen the other day and we talked a bit about turning duck calls. Last year I paid some big bucks for a pair of custom duck calls and I asked him if he had ever considered it. Since then I have been lurking around here to see if it surfaced as a subject and I have also considered giving it a shot myself. I have an older, but very high quality sears table saw with a very good after market fence on it I'm thinking about trading for a starter lathe. If anyone has a lathe they have outgrown and would be interrested in trading it for a good table saw, PM me. Also if anyone hasd ever been down the duck call road, any feedback would much appreciated.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sshh....new projects are always top secret LOL

I got a plan together and will start with a factory tuned call. If all goes well, I should have them going very soon. I just need to finish up some other projects first. 
Several of us have talked about the duck calls.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Sorry !


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, it is something i want to get into as well, I need my mandrel for turning the pens I guess as from what i have seen, you need that to make calls as well.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Now look at what I have done...... !
Guess that cat's out of the bag now.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Im looking also, parts are hard to find.....lol


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Guess that cat's out of the bag now.


not really, i posted something on making calls many months ago. Besides, most of the pen turning catalogs now have kits.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> not really, i posted something on making calls many months ago. Besides, most of the pen turning catalogs now have kits.


I was just kidding, you can have all the credit !

BTW 
What catalogs, what kits ?
I'm so new to this I had to use spellchecker just to be sure I spelled lathe right.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Here are the ones I was looking at doing.
http://www.hutproducts.com/duck9.html

http://www.pennstateind.com/

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Projects?Args=


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Holly top waters Bill! They make kits for turning your own fishing lures !

I'm so in trouble now....

So who wants to trade a table saw for a lathe ?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

HUT Products have been around for a long time and give quality service. I ordered for my school shop class for years from them for pens parts/pen material and never had problems with the orders. Great group working there and very helpful. gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Holly top waters Bill! They make kits for turning your own fishing lures !
> 
> I'm so in trouble now....
> 
> So who wants to trade a table saw for a lathe ?


What ever you do don't get a Palmgren!!!!!!! I have had all kinds of problems with mine.

Just starting out get you a small mini lathe. I have a Jet mini Veriable speed and love it. I also just got a new Jet 1642 VS and I was just on it taking the bark off some cedar. I'm in the process of making a pepper grinder mill whatever you want to call them. After you get the lathe then you have a bunch of tools to buy.

Here is a good lathe that is made by the same people that make the jet. Good price too.

http://www.amazon.com/99177-12-Inch...3-0929553?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1189112918&sr=8-10


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

after your Palmgren experience I'm surprised you would recommend any off-brand piece of equipment


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> after your Palmgren experience I'm surprised you would recommend any off-brand piece of equipment


I wouldn't but Jet builds it.









You need to come over and try this new one out.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Holly top waters Bill! They make kits for turning your own fishing lures !


Ya don't need a kit foor turning lures, I am pretty sure Bill and I can help ya there:wink: Not sure if Bobby or Tortuga makes them........yet, but would love to see them start.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> Ya don't need a kit foor turning lures, I am pretty sure Bill and I can help ya there:wink: Not sure if Bobby or Tortuga makes them........yet, but would love to see them start.


LOL it's true. I got a couple pieces of cedar and basswood...think I will go cut up one today....been too long.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I let Bill make all those


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

So, no one needs a table saw ? 
I'm ready to start ruining some good wood.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> Ya don't need a kit foor turning lures, I am pretty sure Bill and I can help ya there:wink: Not sure if Bobby or Tortuga makes them........yet, but would love to see them start.


------------------------------

LOL.. I'd love to try some lures and gave it some thought, but then.....what the hell would I do with them? .. My fishing days are down the toilet...

Right now I'm up to my as s in alligators with my AC and now my puter is going crazy , so I haven't even had a chance to work on my beloved pens..LOL:smile:

"A man's gotta know his limitations."....:rotfl:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> ------------------------------
> 
> "A man's gotta know his limitations."....:rotfl:


My wife knows my limitations, all I have to do is ask her!sad_smiles


----------



## Duckbuster (Dec 13, 2005)

*Duck Calls*

Go to hut products web page. They have a good system for sale. I've been making them for a couple of years with my students in my shop class at school. The system they sell works very well. I've even bought their sound board jig. It works good also.


----------

